# 60$ vial asia pharma sale start now! End 30th august!



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 7, 2013)

*ok guys! Sale is open for all ironmagazine members!

1 vial 60$  ( mastabolic is not on sale!) have few vials left only! 
ship always 30$ if you buy 1 vial or 10 vials!
Order need to be paid over WU  only!
Make order of vials you want and just calculate how much $ you need to send!
Text me over shop ticket for total cost or pm me here or just send as much as you need for vials you buy! here no other discounts !!!
Offer open now and will be closed 30th august!

Lets make stock now..GOOD  gear resale!

Wp

PS:IF I WILL SALE 1000 VIALS HERE..I WILL DONATE 100 VIALS TO FORUM!
*


----------



## Dannie (Aug 7, 2013)

Is Primobolic on sale too! *<- Cheap primo alert*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 7, 2013)

*as you can see man its out of stock! so no way can be on sale *


----------



## Dannie (Aug 7, 2013)

I see Trenabolic is still in stock *<-Cheap tren alert !*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 7, 2013)

*yes trenabolic is on sale!*


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 7, 2013)

oh shit this is a good deal


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 8, 2013)

*we will see how big sales i will have how good is it *


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 10, 2013)

dont miss it guys.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 13, 2013)

BUMP..GUYS DONT MISS IT...17 DAYS LEFT!
MAKE STOCK NOW..MAKE BIG STOCK FOR 1 YEAR AND SAVE BIG MONEY!
USE GOOD QUALITY GEAR!

FOR ALL WHO NEVER SEE PRODUCTION OF THIS VIALS,TAKE A LOOK NOW AGAIN!

Anabolic steroids Injection manufacturing by ASIAPHARMA - YouTube


----------



## testodave (Aug 13, 2013)

Wait do I PM you to order?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 13, 2013)

*order need to me make over shop! but when you send money,calculate 60$ vial and 30$ ship..please for more info better pm me!*


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 13, 2013)

This is the lowest I have ever seen AP gear. Great deal guys!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 13, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> This is the lowest I have ever seen AP gear. Great deal guys!



*Yeah..and i am sure for all better stock now before sale end or that extra stock resale! 
*


----------



## yeabuddy (Aug 13, 2013)

Great deal right here


----------



## Mike Arnold (Aug 14, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> This is the lowest I have ever seen AP gear. Great deal guys!




Yep...great deal.


----------



## BigB187 (Aug 14, 2013)

*Best service yet!!!*

I have to give wp huge props.  
Fast email responses, quick service & thus far best service of any online supplier i've dealt with!  

And at the sale price this month - i wish i had more spare change to stockpile more gear.

Thanks again wp for a good experience.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 14, 2013)

BigB187 said:


> I have to give wp huge props.
> Fast email responses, quick service & thus far best service of any online supplier i've dealt with!
> 
> And at the sale price this month - i wish i had more spare change to stockpile more gear.
> ...



*
i do my best to make ironm and asf members happy all the time...this time even more!
so i hope you all will be smart and make big big stock!*


----------



## J.thom (Aug 14, 2013)

great products, great deal


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 14, 2013)

j.thom said:


> great products, great deal


*
big true...but maybe still expensive *


----------



## ordawg1 (Aug 14, 2013)

Great prices on quality gear that has been tested many times by vets and third party mass spec-jump on it guys-OD


----------



## Dannie (Aug 15, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *
> big true...but maybe still expensive *


Make it $50 and whole stock shall be gone within hours.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 15, 2013)

Dannie said:


> Make it $50 and whole stock shall be gone within hours.



*i can do if you buy 20 x propiobolic or stanabolic only! * *now show me your muscles *


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 15, 2013)

*buys,who are interested in that sale-----*

*do order asap,since one well know online source want to buy big  stock so i will need to close sale then!  but i cant tell who! *


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 15, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *buys,who are interested in that sale-----*
> 
> *do order asap,since one well know online source want to buy big  stock so i will need to close sale then!  but i cant tell who! *



...


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 15, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *buys,who are interested in that sale-----*
> 
> *do order asap,since one well know online source want to buy big  stock so i will need to close sale then!  but i cant tell who! *



....


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 15, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *buys,who are interested in that sale-----*
> 
> *do order asap,since one well know online source want to buy big  stock so i will need to close sale then!  but i cant tell who! *




....


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 15, 2013)

ordawg1 said:


> Great prices on quality gear that has been tested many times by vets and third party mass spec-jump on it guys-OD



big true!


----------



## J.thom (Aug 16, 2013)

great prices once again


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 16, 2013)

j.thom said:


> great prices once again



*i do my best,but this time profit 0$!!!!!!cry*


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 16, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *i do my best,but this time profit 0$!!!!!!cry*



If you weren't such a nice guy you'd make more money


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 16, 2013)

*13 days left guys...*


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 16, 2013)

How many have you sold WP? Im sure many!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 16, 2013)

*cca 40 maxx...but i think close 35 only!* Nothing...


----------



## Grozny (Aug 17, 2013)

$2100 in 10 days of hard work isnt so bad


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 17, 2013)

Grozny said:


> $2100 in 10 days of hard work isnt so bad



*profit 0$!!!!!! but save stock to sale to not expired!*


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 17, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *profit 0$!!!!!! but save stock to sale to not expired!*



Come on now, there has to be profit. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dannie (Aug 17, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Come on now, there has to be profit.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Obviously not enough


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 17, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Come on now, there has to be profit.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2



*ask in USA pharmacy how much cost 10ml GMP gear!?
profit 0!* *this is not home made and ugl gear!
and i know you know qualety of Asia pharma since you take and use it for long time! you cant compare it with UGL or home made products!*


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 18, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *ask in USA pharmacy how much cost 10ml GMP gear!?
> profit 0!* *this is not home made and ugl gear!
> and i know you know qualety of Asia pharma since you take and use it for long time! you cant compare it with UGL or home made products!*



I'm not denying the quality. I LOVE Asia Pharma . 

But you can't compare what we have here in US pharmacies with the cheap labor used to make the items in your pharmacy.

But this is a sweet deal, and if you haven't had a chance to try ap the time is now. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 18, 2013)

Is this for tren e??


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 18, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Is this for tren e??



If it's in stock, then yes. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dannie (Aug 18, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Is this for tren e??



Does Asia Pharma make Tren E? 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 18, 2013)

Dannie said:


> Does Asia Pharma make Tren E?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2



*No since trenbolone enanthate is not FDA approved like Trenbolone acetate!

Asia pharma make gear gmp and all are FDA approved!*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 19, 2013)

*10 days left.*


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 19, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *No since trenbolone enanthate is not FDA approved like Trenbolone acetate!
> 
> Asia pharma make gear gmp and all are FDA approved!*



Why not? Didn't Asia Pharma pay the FDA application fee?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 19, 2013)

*dont know man what AP pay..i am online pharmacy shop..so i dont know what AP,BD,organon,schering,zambon,galenika,illi,etc pay!*


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 20, 2013)

Good deal thanks!!!


----------



## Healthy1 (Aug 20, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *dont know man what AP pay..i am online pharmacy shop..so i dont know what AP,BD,organon,schering,zambon,galenika,illi,etc pay!*



Lol, someone has a temper.


----------



## Dannie (Aug 20, 2013)

Healthy1 said:


> Lol, someone has a temper.


He has a patience of a saint.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 20, 2013)

Little BamBam said:


> Good deal thanks!!!



*yes its best one you can ever got and in 10 days its will end...*


----------



## robbiek426 (Aug 20, 2013)

This is a great deal. Finally, AP gear is the same price as everyone else. Come on WP, you have to had made a profit. If you start accepting health insurance you can make more. My insurance pays 100 for Watson Testosterone and I only pay 20 with a co-pay. 120 for Watson and 60 for AP.  ....................


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 20, 2013)

robbiek426 said:


> This is a great deal. Finally, AP gear is the same price as everyone else. Come on WP, you have to had made a profit. If you start accepting health insurance you can make more. My insurance pays 100 for Watson Testosterone and I only pay 20 with a co-pay. 120 for Watson and 60 for AP.  ....................



*i am honest as you know me!
i am shop and i am not asia pharma owner that i make AP so i pay AP prods and i pay also taxes to import products legal.
this 60$ sale i do is no profit! when i sale tren acet..i almost lost $!
but as i say i have some big stock i need to move ..i buy too big stock for my shop!*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 21, 2013)

*9 days out.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 23, 2013)

*7 more days and all end!*


----------



## Dannie (Aug 23, 2013)

How many sold so far?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 23, 2013)

Dannie said:


> How many sold so far?



50-60 total with another forum together! sucks..


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 23, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> 50-60 total with another forum together! sucks..



Price wars


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 25, 2013)

*4 days left! so this Friday sale end! happy shopping guys..then again only regular prices with sometimes offers!*


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 25, 2013)

..


----------



## Grozny (Aug 26, 2013)

...


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 26, 2013)

... ? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dannie (Aug 26, 2013)

.


----------



## pasamoto (Aug 27, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> 50-60 total with another forum together! sucks..



That's it? I got 15 myself?


----------



## Dannie (Aug 27, 2013)

*Anyone received their gear yet?*


----------



## pasamoto (Aug 28, 2013)

Dannie said:


> Anyone received their gear yet?



Yes. Pretty quick.


----------



## Healthy1 (Aug 30, 2013)

Bump. Sale ends today.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 30, 2013)

*yeah guys..today end..then regular prices or sometimes offer buy 2 get 1 free,etc...*


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 30, 2013)

I will say though, Its not often WP lowers his price to this level, so if there is anyone wanting to try AP or BD gear, now is the time.

Trust me when he says the price is going to go up, he means it!

AP is in my top 5 as some of the better gear.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 31, 2013)

*24 h left guys,who want to take offer, need to send money TODAY! who will not send today,i will ship as regular prices!*


----------

